# Webserver kaum noch erreichbar



## xehpuk (22. Jan 2012)

Hey,

ich bin gerade etwas ratlos. Es sei erwähnt, dass ich recht neu auf dem Gebiet Java EE bin. Vielleicht hat es aber auch nicht direkt damit etwas zu tun.

Vor etwa einer Woche lief noch alles normal, nun habe ich jedoch ein Problem, ohne Einstellungen verändert zu haben (kann mich zumindest nicht daran erinnern). Das Problem ist, dass ich meinen lokal laufenden Tomcat nur noch über einen von zwei Browsern und nur noch über eine IP-Adresse (localhost bzw. 127.0.0.1 (Port hatte ich übrigens nach der Installation auf 80 geändert)) erreiche. Gehe ich über meine Rechner-IP-Adresse (192.168.1.XXX) oder über meine externe Router-IP-Adresse (Port-Weiterleitung ist eingerichtet), so erhalte ich die Meldung, dass die Adresse nicht gefunden wurde.

Außerdem gibt es noch eine Merkwürdigkeit. Ich habe ein Servlet laufen, das mir die IP-Adresse zurückgeben soll:

```
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;
import java.io.*;

public class IpAddressServlet extends HttpServlet {
	public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws IOException {
		response.getWriter().println(request.getRemoteAddr());
	}
}
```
Bisher kam diese als IPv4 zurück, nun jedoch auf einmal als IPv6? :autsch:

Wieso, weshalb, warum? ???:L ;(

BS: Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit
Browser: Opera 11.60 (hier geht nichts mehr!), IE 9 (hier geht nur 127.0.0.1)
Webserver: Apache Tomcat 7.0.22
JDK: 1.7.0_04-ea


----------



## xehpuk (22. Jan 2012)

xehpuk hat gesagt.:


> (Port hatte ich übrigens nach der Installation auf 80 geändert)


Das war der Knackpunkt.

Das Problemkind ist mal wieder Skype. Habe total vergessen, dass ich dasselbe Problem schon einmal mit XAMPP hatte.

Zur Erläuterung: Skype belegt in der Standardeinstellung unter anderem Port 80 (Wer hat sich diesen Schwachsinn ausgedacht?!). Daher entweder den Webserver wieder über Port 8080 laufen lassen, Skype nebenbei nicht laufen lassen oder in den Einstellungen von Skype den Haken bei "Use port 80 and 443 as alternatives for incoming connections" entfernen (beste Lösung).

(Warum ich über den IE die IP-Adresse als IPv6 zurückbekomme, ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. In Opera jedenfalls bekomme ich sie "normal" als IPv4.)


----------



## Noctarius (23. Jan 2012)

Vermutlich fragt der IE per IPv6 Loopback-Interface an, während Opera IPv4 nutzt.


----------



## xehpuk (23. Jan 2012)

Ah, interessant.

Über 
	
	
	
	





```
127.0.0.1
```
 erhalte ich auch 
	
	
	
	





```
127.0.0.1
```
. Über 
	
	
	
	





```
localhost
```
 ist es 
	
	
	
	





```
0:0:0:0:0:0:0:1
```
.


----------



## nillehammer (23. Jan 2012)

> Über 127.0.0.1 erhalte ich auch 127.0.0.1 . Über localhost ist es 0:0:0:0:0:0:0:1 .


Das nennt sich DualStack-Betrieb. D.h. Der Rechner kann IP4 und IP6. Wo immer möglich, versucht er erst IP6 zu nutzen. Deswegen wird "localhost" zu der Adresse aufgelöst (weil er mit sich selber IP6 sprechen kann). Während wenn Du explizit die IP4-Adresse angibst, er eben das benutzt, weil der Herr und Meister es will.


----------

